
You know the name, but just who were the Luddites? - alexandros
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/10/if-you-are-reading-this-post-you-are-not-a-luddite.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
======
nestlequ1k
Surprised they didn't mention the most famous Luddite of all, Ted Kaczynski
(unibomber).

------
sharpn
think that's where the phrase 'a spanner in the works' comes from too.

~~~
zandorg
<vulcan>Sabotage - where they threw their 'sabo' or wooden clogs, into the
machines to stop them working!</vulcan>

